# Introducing Kate Plus 8



## Provo (Apr 22, 2011)

After







Before


----------



## Provo (May 1, 2011)

not a single comment come on is it that bad?


----------



## Light Guru (May 1, 2011)

Loose the cheesy framing with the page peal. 

As for the photo itself you have placed he subject smack dab in the middle which is  rarely  good composition.


----------



## Frequency (May 1, 2011)

O, i really love these... smells Nature and Its Love

Regards


----------



## willis_927 (May 1, 2011)

@ light guru, The subject is the mother duck and the duckling. Had he place the mother duck off center (to the left) the ducklings would have been cut off. Had he put the mother duck to the right, it would have appear that the duck is leaving the page, which is also rarely good composition, So I would say the placement of the ducks it about right.


----------



## Light Guru (May 1, 2011)

Having the mother duck to the right with the ducks following I think would be a much more interesting composition.


----------



## molested_cow (May 1, 2011)

Can have more depth of field to try to get as many of the ducklings in focus as possible.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

Provo said:


> not a single comment come on is it that bad?


To my eyes, they are random duck shots taken in harsh light. Sorry.


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

I like the picture.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> I like the picture.


 
Explain?


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2011)

Kate + Eight...does she rip on her hubby and belittle and demean him whenever there's a camera around? Is she a self-centered, egotistical biatch?


----------



## AUG19 (May 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> AUG19 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the picture.
> ...



 It's nice


----------



## mindfloodz (May 3, 2011)

I'm on board with the "Willis Camp" How is his subject "smack dab in the middle" The mother duck's head is right at the intersection of the upper right rule of thirds and the baby ducks are walking out onto the bottom horizontal thirds line?


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (May 7, 2011)

Just seems a little fuzzy to me... Or that could just be the ducklings...


----------

